# Angry Birds - Der Film: Wir verlosen Gewinnspielpreise zum Kinostart



## MarcHatke (20. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Angry Birds - Der Film: Wir verlosen Gewinnspielpreise zum Kinostart* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Angry Birds - Der Film: Wir verlosen Gewinnspielpreise zum Kinostart


----------



## D-Wave (20. Mai 2016)

Ist der Film noch Jungendfrei. HAHA.


----------

